#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  mysql - criando database
ola, sou novo em mysql
quero criar uma database, com um usuario e senha, como faco??

e para ativar o servidor eu uso esse comando

./bin/safe_mysqld --user=mysql &

pelo que entendi ele ativa com o usuario mysql, agora para desativar o servidor, que comando eu uso??

----------


## mistymst

olha eu nao sou bom de SQL, mas eh mais ou menos assim

mysql -u root -p
entre com a senha que voce escolheu.


create database name;
grant ALL to &acute;user&acute; on name.* ;
set password for &acute;user&acute; password=&acute;(senha)&acute; ;

eu nao sei se a ultima linha esta certa. tenho minhas duvidas.
isso ai sao comandos do mysql. para criar as tabelas.. row etc etc eu nao sei <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif"> pois como disse sou meio ruimzinho de mysql, o maximo q eu sei eh uns select,where,etc ...

----------

tente fazer e deu o seguinte erro:

mysql> create database teste
ERROR 1006: Can&acute;t create database &acute;intranest&acute;. (errno: 13)

tipo, para eu criar uma database com o nome "teste", com o usuario "aluno" e a senha "123456", como eu faria???

----------

ops, no lugar de teste eh intranest =P

----------


## BrunoC

Faz assim na shell:

mysqladmin create nome_da_tua_db

isso cria a db. Se você estiver usando senha:

mysqladmin -psenha (sim, -p é junto) create nome_da_tua_db

Depois é só mandar um mysql nome_da_tua_db e criar as tabelas, grants, etc e pá

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: BrunoC em 14-02-2003 21:36 ]

----------

ae, o password esta certo, mas deu o seguinte erro:

[[email protected] mysql]# ./bin/mysqladmin -p123456 create teste5
./bin/mysqladmin: CREATE DATABASE failed; error: &acute;Can&acute;t create database &acute;teste5&acute;. (errno: 13)&acute;

----------


## MarGer

verifica a permissão no seu diretório de dados do MySQL.

----------

poxa desculpa, vou enxer mais um pouco
eu consegui criar a database, mas agora naum consigo conectar
como defino o user e a senha para aquela database que eu criei?

jdbc:mysql://localhost/teste5?user=administrador&password=123456

assim estou tentando conectar
mas no meu servidor de aplicacao aparece isso:
java.sql.SQLException: Invalid authorization specification: Access denied for user: &acute;[email protected]&acute; (Using password: YES)

=(

----------

po, alguem me ajuda ai... criei a database, mas naum consigo acessar pq diz que nao tem permissao. Tipo, quando eu do "safe_mysql--user=administrador &", eu to inicializando o servidor de mysql com o usuario administrador, ai para eu entrar no console do mysql, eu tem que digitar "mysql -psenha database" , ok, isso esta funcionando, porem a partir da minha aplicacao acessar o banco nao da certo porque diz que nao tem permissao
assim eu estou fazendo a conexao, pois eh com java, em uma unica database, chamada text que ja estava criada, eu consigo acessar sem senha e usuario, porem na database que eu quero nao da, e eu nao sei como fazer, por favor me ajudem 
con =DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/database?user=administrador&password=senha&quot<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">;

----------


## 1c3m4n

para tudo!!! vc tem q iniciar o banco com o usuario mysql!!!!
na hora de acessar q vc definir o usuario q tem permissao na tabela!!!

----------

ok ok
ja deletei o administrador, entrei com o usuario mysql

fiz isso agora
./bin/safe_mysql --user=mysql &
./bin/mysql -psenha database

agora como faco para definir um user e uma senha para essa database que eu criei??
para que aquele comando em java funcione??

foi mal assim que eu fizer isso nao enxo mais o saco... juro que nao posto mais nada, mas pls, eu preciso fazer isso funcionar para ontem.

----------

